# Mirage Pro vs Grand Record



## pinggolf91 (Oct 30, 2008)

I've gone backwards in my search for bikes. I was looking at the 2.1 trek, but since I am new, I do not want to invest my money in a sport that im not even sure I'll stick to yet. I have done this with a few other hobbies and regret it. So, I am planning on spending no more than $600. And I understand that at this price the quality isnt going to be great, however, If i stick to it for a year, I'll sell it for $300 and upgrade to a good bike when I'm sure Im going to stick to the sport. So my question is, is it really worth the extra $100 to go with the grand record as opposed to the mirage pro. Will I notice a difference even being a beginner? I would also consider a trek 1.1 because i could get it for $600. What do you think.
Thanks guys


----------



## dismal (Jul 28, 2009)

If you are totally new to biking, and assuming that you have a friendly bike shop around (check out yelp if you're not sure), I would try a bike out before you buy it and have it set up properly. There is some light assembly required if you buy online and if you don't know what you're doing it can be a pain. Then again, if you are a DIY kind of person you might enjoy the process and learning some things about simple bike maintenance in the process, so that really depends. Also, I would keep in mind that you will need to spend money on things besides the bike, like some basic tools, helmet, waterbottle, and other various things that add up.

Anyway, I have personally had good experiences with bikes direct, but I wouldn't recommend it if you know absolutely nothing about biking, especially since there are a bunch of "affordable" road bike options available now. As for the two models you mentioned, the biggest noticeable difference is that the Mirage has a double and the Record has a triple. You probably won't need a triple if you have pretty flat terrain around, but if you live in a hilly area you will really appreciate it.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

As far as the 1.1 is concerned - the model closest to that would be the mirage sport for 395. I recently assembled one of these and it was great. Plus a full 24 speed sora bike that will resell in a year for $300 is a good deal. the other beginner bikes that I would recommend are the Windsor knight on special for $799 - You could almost part out the bike for more than you paid for it... Or you could buy a different frame and move parts around if you are that DIY person.


----------



## pinggolf91 (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you have any idea how much the mirage sport weighs?


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

I would have to guess around 24-26 lbs. The heavier wheels and the steel fork take up a lot of weight. BTW the stem is 1" so it will not be compatible with most of a shops inventory for stems. either you need to find a shop that has tons of left over 1" stems or maybe a BMX shop they might have more on hand.


----------



## XtC-R (Jul 10, 2009)

moto, could you post pics of your mirage sport.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

I don't own a Mirage sport. 
"I recently assembled one of these and it was great."
I did this for a friend.


----------



## hgaskins (Aug 3, 2009)

I recently purchased a Grand Record but it was from a previous batch with read paint. They seemed to have kept the price but lowered the quality of some of the parts such as the shifter and derailleurs. I'm putting about 60 to a 100 miles a week and I'm very satisfied with it.


----------

